# التطبيق العملى لضبط الجودة فى المجال الصناعى ( العدد العاشر من مجلة التقنية)



## magdy100 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الأخوة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب صدر بحمد من الله العدد العاشر من مجلة التقنية الهندسية المجانية وقد قدمت لكم إخوانى ضمن العدد ملف كامل بعنوان التطبيق العملى لضبط الجودة فى المجال الصناعى أتمنى أن تطلعوا وأتمنى أن يقدم لكم إستفادة ولو بسيطة 
وهذه مقدمة المقالة
التطبيق العملي لضبط الجودة في المجال الصناعي​أعزائي قراء مجلة التقنية صارت الجودة اليوم مطلب تطبيقي هام بالمصانع
والشركات فى عالمنا العربى , حقا قد يكون الكثير منا بدأ تطبيقها فعليا منذ
أمد ليس بالبعيد ولكن الكثير أيضا لم يبدأ بعد فى هذا التطبيق , فلتطبيق 
الجودة بأي شركة أو مصنع تعمل بالمجال الصناعي وهو محور ملفنا هذا
عليها أن تبدأ بإنشاء نظام لضبط الجودة وهو الركيزة الأساسية التي يبنى
عليها نظام إدارة جودة فى مرحلة تالية وإيمانا منى بأهمية مشاركتنا فى
مجلة التقنية هموم مجتمعاتنا فقد وجدت أنه لزاما علينا أن ننقل خبرة عملية
لكيفية إنشاء نظام ضبط جودة والتحدث عن بعض ما يرتبط بهذا 
المجال من وجهة نظر تطبيقية , لذا أضع بين أيديكم خبرة بسيطة فى هذا
المجال أتمنى أن تكون بداية لهذا التطبيق أو تضيف جديد لمن يعملون فعلا
بهذا المجال, وسوف نتناول هذا الموضوع من خلال ثلاث محاور
أساسية وهى: 
1- المحور الأول وهو مقدمة عن ضبط الجودة 
2- المحور الثاني الخطوات العملية لضبط الجودة 
3- المحور الثالث إدارة ضبط الجودة 

مهندس / مجدى خطاب
رابط تحميل العدد العاشر من المجلة هو
الرابط​


----------



## ABNROSHD (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد محمود (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ساكانا (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

